# Resilient channel on second floor ceilings



## BillyBarefoot (Jan 28, 2021)

Good day all.
I'm not looking to reduce noise but more to try and keep the ceiling a bit straighter.
My concern here is I am in Ontario where we blow insulation into the ceilings. With wood strapping and drywall screwed to it it helps hold up the blown in insulation. 
With resilient channel and how it floats the ceiling i am wondering if it will be strong enough to hold back the insulation without causing bows in the ceiling and possible failure all together.
Thanks.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

BillyBarefoot said:


> Good day all.
> I'm not looking to reduce noise but more to try and keep the ceiling a bit straighter.
> My concern here is I am in Ontario where we blow insulation into the ceilings. With wood strapping and drywall screwed to it it helps hold up the blown in insulation.
> With resilient channel and how it floats the ceiling i am wondering if it will be strong enough to hold back the insulation without causing bows in the ceiling and possible failure all together.
> Thanks.


I would think it would be fine as long as you have it on 16” centers. If you still are uncomfortable with the perceived strength then use hat channel. Provided you can get it. I’ve used that rc-1 on many a ceiling with no problems. Although I hate using it. (Pain in the a$$ ). Sometimes it’s required and no substitutes are accepted.


----------

